# "Deep ocean" vs. "Outer space" and MBTI types



## starvinginsomedeepmystery (Jul 10, 2013)

Some time ago I was having this “deep” conversation about the future of mankind with a friend and although we tend to agree on most things we had completely different ideas about the importance of looking for answers/solutions outside our planet or instead investing in understanding what is going on here. 

So, I’m am curious if this difference between being drawn to look at the stars or to meditate about the depths of the ocean could reflect somehow in our personality. 

The question is: *If you were the leader of mankind and you had to decide the single direction in which to invest all of humanity’s efforts, what would you choose?*

Thank you!


----------



## Classic (Feb 2, 2014)

Um those are only selections for Space? Are you up to something right now?

Deep Ocean. Easy


----------



## starvinginsomedeepmystery (Jul 10, 2013)

XOF said:


> Um those are only selections for Space? Are you up to something right now?
> 
> Deep Ocean. Easy


the last option is for all the other answers concerning the earth.

(hum... maybe I should have changed the order of the answers... )
thank you!


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Space, the final frontier.


----------



## Classic (Feb 2, 2014)

But why does _the_ ocean have only one option? Also how come you used 'deep' to describe Ocean in the thread title. Yet ONLY use deep with space not even bothering with your "Outer Space". 

I'm confused, so what exactly are you doing?


----------



## starvinginsomedeepmystery (Jul 10, 2013)

@*XOF *
Don’t be confused.
You answered the question and that was the purpose. If more people answer, maybe we can find some pattern. Or maybe not…


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Unite the two. Drain the deep ocean into the earth's core, and blow the planet into outer space.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Time, the final frontier.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm ESFJ and I'd want to explore the ocean, I mean maybe we'd find Cthulhu down there, or something just as big. Maybe a living megalodon. I'm sure there's some crazy stuff down there.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Deep ocean. 
We need to explore the depths beneath the Oceanic Pole of Inaccessibility. The sunken city of R'lyeh is down there, somewhere. Just follow "The Bloop"!


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

In the real world, both.

In your forced selection, I would choose the ocean as the first place.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

emberfly said:


> Time, the final frontier.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Both are interesting, but if I had to choose one I'd pick the ocean. A few months ago I would've picked space though. My answer just depends on which one I'm more interested in at the moment.


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons (Jul 8, 2014)

Space~ imagine if there were aliens out there with all this crazy technology that could cause breakthroughs in medicine and science, or a planet that had all these weird, wonderful life forms that we could live in harmony amongst... and instead of finding them, we go swimming.

Okay, I think it may be a bit hard finding aliens, since if they exist, they're probably too far away... but still, 100 years ago people would think a simple nokia is magic; who knows what we'd invent and create in another 100 years time if we put all our recources into space travel.

Ahh... *dreams about falling in love with an alien guy and no one underatanding our intergalactical love*


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

I would rather go to space, but to each his own I suppose.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

The deep ocean... let's cover all the mysteries we can of our own planet before we try to understand others. Space exploration can help us understand our own planet as well, but we've explored less than 10% of our oceans, so we don't exactly have that much to compare with on this front yet. We have this massive world and many diverse ecosystems just sitting underneath us, and have more immediate relevance to us. Space exploration can wait.

In addition, I can't imagine coming in contact with an extraterrestrial species going well, at all. Humanity can't even manage peaceful relations among its own groups. The power imbalances between different nations, ethnicities, races, sexes (there are more than two, say the invisible intersex people), genders, sexualities, economic ranks... do we really want to throw the politics of legitimate aliens in there when we already make aliens out of our own? Try again in another eon.


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

Heh, I like this question. Almost feels like a question of practicality and logical order of exploration vs. idealism.

Being the dreamy type and also a star trek fan, I had to vote for outer space. I always daydream about poking around nebulas and finding new planets.

At the same time, I have to say that there are a lot of things that we still don't know about our planet and not just the deep oceans. There's a lot of species of fauna and flora that we didn't even discover yet, some of them might help us with things like fighting cancer and the like. Even with the things we do know, there's still a lot to learn from. Hell, we still don't fully understand our bodies as well. There's certainly a lot of work left to do here on earth and even on ourselves.

We're still pretty far off from any kind of space exploration too, so we have a lot of time to figure out about our deep oceans as well as other stuff. There's a lot of really creepy things at the bottom of the ocean too.

Personally, I'd rather explore space though, so much more exciting to me.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm very much inclined to choose the stars, but if Earth was dealing with environmental issues that demanded/could benefit from oceanic exploration that would take priority.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

It's funny how when people think of aliens, they naturally assume they will be 100x more advance than us humans. What if the opposite was true, or what if we were just equal?

Either way, I don't have any interest in space. The main reason why I don't have any interest in space is because everyone else is interested in space. While everyone explores the city, I chose to explore the forest, where no one is. 

Same goes for space and the ocean. It's much harder to explore the depths of the planet than it is to explore the depths of space; thus, I'd rather enjoy the calmness of the ocean. Granted, the dark depths would be more scary to me than space. xD Imagine walking around and some giant-ass ancient sea creature swimming pass you.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

But what about the jungles?!


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Space, ISTP.


----------



## Kaylee (Jan 2, 2012)

What's in the ocean anyway?

Space, ENTP


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

There is no Deep Space to explore, do your research.

http://cluesforum.info/
http://fakeologist.com/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkA_TWTLZZN614ljX-biipA
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCngTBzX_89GyqRKpCF2g5LA


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I voted but I'm pretty sure "because I'm an INTP" is some kind of fallacious reasoning.


----------



## INTJcuriosity (Sep 8, 2014)

Ocean is harder -- we know less about it than space. In addition, the chemicals and the way living beings adapted are far mo interesting and useful than space. But I'm suspicious, until 9th grade I wanted to study biology -- I was interested in cnidarians adaptability and the way they can kill you with poison.


----------



## kalamitykim (Nov 2, 2014)

The ocean. Exploring space in depth is like playing a game and trying to explore higher level areas before you even uncover a quarter of the map at your current level. This planet is our home base, I'd rather learn everything about it before running around like chicken with it's head cut off.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Deep ocean. Mostly because we knows little about it and it's actually harder to explore than space. Who knows what we kind find there? Every year we are discovering new amazing animals and those can help in many scientific fields. Space is very interesting (it is, I'm fascinated by it and oceans actually scares the hell out of me) but I don't think we will leave Earth any time soon.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

Stupid Ne. After casting my vote, I immediately determined the validity of the counter argument. 

I now vocally vote for exploring here, on earth. Well, not exploring but improving. I think it's a more important use of resources and time to improve how our planet functions... or is it?

ENTP

Eh, if it's only exploring... I'll stick with my initial vote: space, space it is. If improvement is an option, then space exploration seems frivolous.


----------



## empyrealstar (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh that one's easy. Totally space. I mean, think of what you might find out there! All those other stars and galaxies, things that could completely change the way we view the world, ourselves - hell the way we view existence as we know it. 

Yes I know that there's still a lot to discover on this planet and that's cool and all, but c'mon, when you look at the big picture our little patch of earth just seems so small!

INFP by the way :kitteh:


----------



## skalea (Oct 24, 2014)

I voted for the oceans, I feel like there's so much to learn in the oceans. As Science is right now, I feel like we'd benefit way more from actual discoveries in the oceans over outter space wandering. Both are fascinating though.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't think 'because I'm ENFP' is a valid answer as to why I chose the answer..
I figure we should be learning more about outer space, especially looking for what's liveable.
I figure the way we're going and the materialistic nature of humanity the world will be pointless to have so much info on. Also the technological advancements needed in order to explore more of space would also lead to improvements in earth's technology 
So Why not learn about Uranus instead? (that sounds like some weird pedophile line *shudders*)


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

INFP. Outer space is cool, but I find it odd that there are more efforts towards space exploration yet we have something on this Earth that is still a mystery. There's so much we don't know about it still, and it's a finite abyss while space has no limit. Baby steps.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

There is still much we don't know about our oceans. That Malaysian plane being lost proved that.


----------



## Rusting (Jul 14, 2014)

Outer space never caught my attention as it has others, although it is certainly a curious extension to reveal some "secrets" beyond this planet. So I really do look forward to the discoveries pending over this blue planet as the depths of life are most likely to be found here, in all practicality. I am personally more of a biologist than a physicist, and the multitude of life forms and processes to study requires a lot of effort and research. I don't know, let's ask the pangolins for their perspective: 








Beautiful creatures, but so dumb.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

I'd like to explore both, but admittedly we're fucking our planet and future so thoroughly and rapidly that space travel might be the best bet to further the studies needed to ensure our future elsewhere. 
Because apparently discontinuing the lubricant-less fucking of our planet doesn't seem to be an option for whatever reason.
We'll just live like parasites, drain each planet we can use of it's resources and then move on to the next.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Both are fascinating, but I'm more interested in space. We can ensure our future out there more easily than we could at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

^ What I said, but worded much nicer


----------



## Legate (Jan 7, 2015)

We'll skip the obvious question of who the hell thought it'd be a good idea to put me in charge, and what the hell happened to humanity that makes them all _agree_ on a single leader that they're going to follow effectively and who is going to be effective at leading literally everyone.

The question I have after that is why we're putting all our eggs in a single basket on just one (albeit, one extremely large either way) project? If I am in charge of all of mankind and I only have the manpower to _only _do one or the other, then uhhhh, I think we're all kinda fucked guys. We should be studying deep space, we should be figuring out the oceans on our own planet, we should be figuring out oceans on other planets, we should be figuring out other planets in our oceans and that kind of went slightly out of control. The point is, should we be doing more to study it? Yes. What is it? All the things that we don't know. (Like, assuming that it's not something hideously unethical to study, like "What would be the most efficient method of genocide? Let us test this through experimentation on these real life groups," like I think we've already figured that out pretty much way more than we ever really should've got to figuring out.

If I was like, in charge of the budget of a country and had to make the choice of which program's funding would get cut, then I'd cut space and feel terrible about it. But we haven't yet fucked up space in a way that deeply affects the way we live on Earth. Space can handle the minute amount of crap we throw in it. But the oceans? There is absolutely life that is there. There is absolutely life that is there that we are affecting at this very moment. We eat from there. We know that the way we're going about that, that we won't be able to eat from there for very long if we keep doing the exact thing we're doing right now. Making sure that we can keep on eating from there is not something you can put off for later. (Because the space research _will happen_ once the economy's better.)


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Wait, where are the *wrong* answers?


----------

